# What holster for M&P 45 Compact?



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Just picked up my new M&P but I need to know, what are some options on carrying concealed?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I use a Galco Summer Comfort that I originaly purchased for an M&P40 FS for my M&P45 FS. The full size 45 sticks out the bottom about 1/8 inch but works just fine. I see no reason one won't work for your compact.

I will be using a new compact in mine this time next week.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a Don Hume JIT OTB that fits all of my M&Ps(9s and 45s). Kholster has a sale this weekend for $39 for a IWB holster. I think I'm going to try one of his for my 45.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I received my 45C and the Galco Summer Comfort works great. Galco doesn't list it for the compact 45 but it works as if designed for it.


I was amazed to find how accurate the compact is. I loaded up 2 magazines and blazed away to knock off any rough spots then handed it with 5 rounds to my buddy who is a better shot than I (younger damnit). At 15 yards from a sandbag rest, he proceeded to put 3 rounds in a spot 1.5" above POI and 1" left of center. All three were touching. The overall group was slightly over 1 inch. 1.5 high is where I like them and I'll take care of windage after a breakin period.

I better qualify this by telling you the ammo was hand load ZERO FMJ's that have produced similar results in my full size M&P. 

I can certainly live with that.


----------

